# i slightly attempted to find the other thread with music



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

YouTube - John Brown's Body - The Gold live at Grassroots Music Festival 2010!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/31474-old-skool-songs-youre-digging.html

Is that the one you where looking for?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

American_Pit13 said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/31474-old-skool-songs-youre-digging.html
> 
> Is that the one you where looking for?


Eh, no i think there was another one that wasn't about old school... maybe i'm wrong... either way, i reckon here's a new one


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This one just because it made me smile


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's one we all can appreciate.. I know it's been played here before, but it doesn't get old to me:

Eddie, this one is dedicated to you and Sapphire


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

These dudes are just INSANE with it!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Here's one we all can appreciate.. I know it's been played here before, but it doesn't get old to me:
> 
> Eddie, this one is dedicated to you and Sapphire
> 
> YouTube - Pit Bull Blues by John Shipe


Awe thanks DYAISB lol.  still banned???


----------

